

How we earned two long-term partners for our $10,000 mistake - davestone
http://24waystostart.com/2010/how-we-earned-two-long-term-partners-for-our-10000-mistake/

======
coryl
Where's the part about turning them around into long term customers?

~~~
lachyg
I guess from the headline that it's just implied. They gave them all the
money, so the customers stayed with Noah for the long term.

~~~
noahkagan
The partners are working with us again on <http://rewardlevel.com> :)

